# petites histoires autocollant pomme



## pil38 (16 Mai 2004)

avez vous une pomme sur la lunette arriere de votre voiture ? si oui a-t-elle deja servi a vous reconnaitre avec des macusers ...??? avez vous des petites anecdotes a ce sujet ???


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2004)

mais si on a pas de voiture ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Tu te balades avec une pomme croquée à la main comme Chagregel et ça devrait marcher aussi bien. C'est même mieux pour draguer les filles. Tu devrais essayer sur le stand du Pommier lors de l'Apple Expo


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Non. Par contre j'ai un champignon à l'avant et un légume sur le siège passager.


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2004)

J'ai pas de voiture, je peux pas voter


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2004)

Je les colle sur les voitures de sociétés qui vendent du PC !!


----------



## pil38 (16 Mai 2004)

moi je dis ca car un jour ca m'a servi lors d'un controle gendarmerie, j'avais papiers de la voiture mais pas de permis, le gendarme a regardé mon assurance ... en regle, le tour de la voiture ... tout allait, il a du voir la pomme car il m'a dit texto : "je vous met rein ... car il faut bien s'entraider ! d'autres corporations le font bien !".


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2004)

Lait ré tour !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je les colle sur les voitures de sociétés qui vendent du PC !!



Nato tu es un grand pervers


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai un autocollant Microsoft sur ma poubelle et intel inside sur mon micro-ondes...


----------



## woulf (16 Mai 2004)

La seule fois ou j'ai collé un autocollant à la pomme sur ma bagnole, je me suis fait emboutir le coffre dans la semaine qui a suivi par un jeune con en audi tt en train de téléphoner et qui n'a pas vu qu'on était arrêté sur la voie d'accélération de l'autoroute pour cause de 38 tonnes arrivant à fond... 

Faut pas être trop superstitieux mais là, j'ai dit STOP, je prends plus le risque


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Moi j'en ai un sur mon réfrigérateur ... mon iFrig'










Et oui forcément s'est fédérateur, j'en ai fait des rencontres autour de mon iFrig ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

C'est une bonne idée, mais tous mes appareils sont blancs... Non, je vais le coller au dos de mon PC portable.


----------



## einqui (17 Mai 2004)

J'en ai mis un sur ma valise. C'est sympas pour entamer des discussions a l'aeroport ou a l'hotel.


----------



## pil38 (17 Mai 2004)

on en voit parfois ... a l'arriere des voitures ! meme parfoisb encore des multicolores !!!


----------



## pil38 (17 Mai 2004)

il est rigolo le sondage accueil macg !!!


----------



## pil38 (17 Mai 2004)

alors on ayyend les petites histoires !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> alors on ayyend les petites histoires !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



On quoi ?


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2004)

On aTTend.


----------



## woulf (17 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On aTTend.



Ceci était un message subliminal de Sylko qui n'ose pas nous avouer qu'il a troqué sa prius contre une TT


----------



## pil38 (17 Mai 2004)

eh oui ... on attend !


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te balades avec une pomme croquée à la main comme Chagregel et ça devrait marcher aussi bien. C'est même mieux pour draguer les filles. Tu devrais essayer sur le stand du Pommier lors de l'Apple Expo











Je le fait plus,je me cassai trop la figure avec la tête dans mon t-shirt


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je le fait plus,je me cassai trop la figure avec la tête dans mon t-shirt


je pensais que tu avais la tête ailleurs... (étant donné ce qui est inscrit sur ton tshirt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

Tout est une histoire de tronc ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (de pomme heins 





)


----------



## pil38 (17 Mai 2004)

n'oubliez pas le sondage du premier message de ce forum !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Sauf que quand on a payé son mac on a plus vraiment de quoi se payer une bagnole dont on soit fier... Une pomme sur une super5 cabossée, est-ce encore une bonne publicité pour Apple ?!?


----------



## pil38 (18 Mai 2004)

bon allez les enfants ... on colle tous sa pomme a l'arriere de sa voiture ! comme ca on se reconnait ... un peu comme les footeux !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que quand on a payé son mac on a plus vraiment de quoi se payer une bagnole dont on soit fier... Une pomme sur une super5 cabossée, est-ce encore une bonne publicité pour Apple ?!?



bah quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















C'est vrai que question autocollant sur la finnmobile j'ai choisi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> A poil, j'fais du 38:</font><hr /> n'oubliez pas le sondage 

[/QUOTE] 

le "quoi" ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> bon allez les enfants ... on colle tous sa pomme a l'arriere de sa voiture ! comme ca on se reconnait ... un peu comme les footeux !!!



Allez go les deschiens !


----------



## BooBoo (28 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,
avec mon mac mini, il y avait 2 autocollants apple. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y en a dans à peu pres tout le matos apple. Ma question est donc : *qu'en avez vous fait ?*
J'ai fait pendant pas mal de temps (moins maintenant) du vtt tendance freeride, et beaucoup de personne collaient les autocolants de leur marque de matos préféré (fox, dainese, commencal, ...) à l'arriere de leur voiture.


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2005)

commecal je veux bien (grand respect  ) , mais fox et dainese ... moyen 
sinon pour en revenir au sujet .....
la voiture, le frigo, le palm :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Le PC


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

La voiture également pour moi 

J'en ai encore 3 non utilisés, donc j'ai encore des réserves pour mes 3 prochaines voitures


----------



## donatello (28 Avril 2005)

Sur ma copine

Il m'en reste encore en reserve pour mes prochaines copines


----------



## ederntal (28 Avril 2005)

voiture


----------



## BooBoo (28 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> commecal je veux bien (grand respect  ) , mais fox et dainese ... moyen
> sinon pour en revenir au sujet .....
> la voiture, le frigo, le palm :love:



ha bensi, fox est pas mal (ne pas confondre avec fox racing)... l'autocolant de la tête de renard noir était top.
Je n'avais jamais mis d'autocolant sur ma bagnole car elle était pas dans le "ton" (une Y10 Junior)
mais maintenant que j'ai une clio et un mini, j'hésite... je crois qu'une pomme ca va bien le faire


----------



## BooBoo (28 Avril 2005)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Sur ma copine
> 
> Il m'en reste encore en reserve pour mes prochaines copines



encore une question existantielle: sur la fesse gauche ou la droite ?


----------



## Salmanazar8 (28 Avril 2005)

Si j'avais une voiture (et même si j'avais le permis) je l'aurais collé sur la lunette arrière d'une mini cooper  modèle 1967 
sur des roller s'est plus difficile :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> encore une question existantielle: sur la fesse gauche ou la droite ?


Ou sur la face A ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Sur un poster d'Einstein.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> voiture


 Pareil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

Nulle part. Je ne fais de la pub pour aucune marque ; je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en ferai pour Apple. Rien à secouer de montrer aux autres pébrons que j'ai un Mac. Mettez vous donc une pomme dans la bouche, si vous voulez paraître un tant soit peu originaux  ... et je parle de bouche pour rester poli...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mettez vous donc une pomme dans la bouche, si vous voulez paraître un tant soit peu originaux  ... et je parle de bouche pour rester poli...



Moi je préfère mettre une pomme dans la bouche d'un cochon de lait    

Ceci dit, j'ai bêtement collé un autocollant sur le tas de bosses qu'est ma bagnole plutôt que sur un cochon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère mettre une pomme dans la bouche d'un cochon de lait
> 
> Ceci dit, j'ai bêtement collé un autocollant sur le tas de bosses qu'est ma bagnole plutôt que sur un cochon...



Aaaaaaaaaah, non ; Môôôôssieur! Le cochon à la broche, ça vaut le coup de ressortir ses autocollants apple... Des fois que ça lui donne un goût à part...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaah, non ; Môôôôssieur! Le cochon à la broche, ça vaut le coup de ressortir ses autocollants apple... Des fois que ça lui donne un goût à part...


 Rappel moi de ne jamais manger avec toi


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nulle part. Je ne fais de la pub pour aucune marque ; je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en ferai pour Apple. Rien à secouer de montrer aux autres pébrons que j'ai un Mac. Mettez vous donc une pomme dans la bouche, si vous voulez paraître un tant soit peu originaux  ... et je parle de bouche pour rester poli...


bah tu fais déjà assez de pub pour la corse comme ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bah tu fais déjà assez de pub pour la corse comme ça



... Passons...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bah tu fais déjà assez de pub pour la corse comme ça


 Et ce rond jaune, c'est qu'il me donnerait soif


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Passons...


Passe moi le fromage, tu veux `£££


----------



## sofiping (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nulle part. Je ne fais de la pub pour aucune marque ; je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en ferai pour Apple. Rien à secouer de montrer aux autres pébrons que j'ai un Mac. Mettez vous donc une pomme dans la bouche, si vous voulez paraître un tant soit peu originaux  ... et je parle de bouche pour rester poli...



Exactement tout pareil , et puis quoi encore !!!!
Par contre je suis un peu moins convaincue par les autos collants sur le cochon à la broche :sick:  :


----------



## illya Milapine (29 Avril 2005)

Sur mon actuelle voiture (voir ma signature ici-bas) et sur mon ancienne  (même marque mais un poil plus vieille).. on ne change pas les choses qui gagnent  



EDIT : un super site pour les voitures pommées -> http://apfelautos.com 

vous retrouverez mes voitures en recherchant France et Ford (oui je sais, tout le monde s'en fout  )


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : un super site pour les voitures pommées -> http://apfelautos.com



 Ça me rappelle une chanson qui s'appelait "les dingues et les pommés"    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

si moi je vais coller une pomme sur la titine
c'est moi qui va en recevoir une sur la figure !!!!!!     

j'en ai 4 , j'ai jamais su où le mettre .....
je vais me pencher un peu plus sur la question


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai 4 , j'ai jamais su où le mettre .....



Non, non, on ne répond pas 

 robertav


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, on ne répond pas
> 
> robertav


Trop tard..............
T'es pas assez penchée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nulle part. Je ne fais de la pub pour aucune marque





			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Exactement tout pareil , et puis quoi encore !!!!





			
				illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : un super site pour les voitures pommées -> http://apfelautos.com



Ben, je ne vois pas ça comme de la pub, mais plutôt comme une sorte de clin d'½il à l'adresse des autres mac-users. Ca m'a fait sourire plus d'une fois de croiser des bagnoles "pommées" sur la route.
Faut pas prendre la chose trop au sérieux.


----------



## BooBoo (29 Avril 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : un super site pour les voitures pommées -> http://apfelautos.com



ca rend pas trop mal... je crois que je vais le faire !


----------



## BooBoo (29 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je ne vois pas ça comme de la pub, mais plutôt comme une sorte de clin d'½il à l'adresse des autres mac-users. Ca m'a fait sourire plus d'une fois de croiser des bagnoles "pommées" sur la route.
> Faut pas prendre la chose trop au sérieux.



oui, c'est plutot comme cela que je le vois. Du moins que c'était pris pour le VTT. Quand on allait à un rassemblement où il y avait des milliers de participant, l'autoroute était rempli d'autocolants de toutes marques.


----------



## MrStone (29 Avril 2005)

Au pire ça se refourgue bien sur eBay... de 1 à10 $ 
Si il vous reste des modèles 'vintage' avec la pomme arc-en-ciel, c'est le moment


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Au pire ça se refourgue bien sur eBay... de 1 à10 $
> Si il vous reste des modèles 'vintage' avec la pomme arc-en-ciel, c'est le moment



Ah ? Et les pins "pomme arc en ciel" ?


----------



## toys (29 Avril 2005)

j en ai un sur mon discque dur externe et l'autre prrrrrrr s'est pu ou il est!!!!!


----------



## MrStone (29 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Et les pins "pomme arc en ciel" ?



Si c'est ceui qui parle avec la voix de Thierry Roland tu peux le garder  :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (29 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je ne vois pas ça comme de la pub, mais plutôt comme une sorte de clin d'½il à l'adresse des autres mac-users. Ca m'a fait sourire plus d'une fois de croiser des bagnoles "pommées" sur la route.
> Faut pas prendre la chose trop au sérieux.



Juste une façon de se rassurer et se dire qu'on est pas tout seul   mais je suis pas trés "clan" non plus ...... et puis qui te dit que certain conducteur de ces voitures pommées ne sont pas de vrais crétins    :mouais:  
Comprends pas !!!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2005)

Avant j'avais une Clio grise et l'autocolant de la pomme me permettait de la retrouver facilement parmis toutes les autres sur les parkings de supermarchés.
Maintenant que j'ai une New Beetle jaune je n'ai plus ce probleme


----------



## MrStone (29 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'avais une Clio grise et l'autocolant de la pomme me permettait de la retrouver facilement parmis toutes les autres sur les parkings de supermarchés.
> Maintenant que j'ai une New Beetle jaune je n'ai plus ce probleme








 c'est vrai qu'elle ne passe pas inaperçu


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'elle ne passe pas inaperçu


 
J'ai pas encore Tiger


----------



## lumai (29 Avril 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est plutot comme cela que je le vois. Du moins que c'était pris pour le VTT. Quand on allait à un rassemblement où il y avait des milliers de participant, l'autoroute était rempli d'autocolants de toutes marques.



J'ai pas utilisé les miens... 

Par contre BooBoo, pour ta gouverne, autocollant c'est avec 2 L. 



_Argh ! Terrible... Quand je regarde la page du bar, je ne vois plus que ça, qu'il manque un L !!! :rateau:


_


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2005)

Et le 2nd, vous l'avez mis où ? :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et le 2nd, vous l'avez mis où ? :rose:


 
DTC!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et le 2nd, vous l'avez mis où ? :rose:




faudrait deja que je colle le premier !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## BooBoo (29 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Par contre BooBoo, pour ta gouverne, autocollant c'est avec 2 L.



oops... au temps pour moi...


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Avril 2005)

ben moi j'en ai foutu un sur mon pupitre, où il est d'une utilité particulièrement utile vu qu'il est toujours recouvert d'une quinzaine de partitions...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> DTC!




J'ai regardé ce matin, j'ai pas vu


----------



## Malow (29 Avril 2005)

le mien est sur une boite vraiment tres moche ou je range tous mes cables!


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

1er : page d'entête de mon agenda. Pour moa, pour mon plaisir
2nd : sur ma (maintenant obsolète) pochette de cours => pour convaincre incidieusement le reste de la promo entièrement sur PC (et oui, je suis la seule sur mac...!)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'avais une Clio grise et l'autocolant de la pomme me permettait de la retrouver facilement parmis toutes les autres sur les parkings de supermarchés.
> Maintenant que j'ai une New Beetle jaune je n'ai plus ce probleme




*Ben moi, c'est les bosses sur la carrosserie qui me permettent de la retrouver*    
À chacun sa méthode, la mienne est simple et juste moins onéreuse qu'une VW


----------



## toph (30 Avril 2005)

moi je les ai donnés au Foguenne pour toutes ses soirées, il les colle à l'entrée des bars où il met les pieds........
D'ailleurs s'il vous en reste  un vous pouvez lui envoyer, il sort de moins en moins et je crois que c'est par manque d'autocollant..!!!


----------



## Nidhal (30 Avril 2005)

Moi je l ai mis a l arriere de ma smart


----------



## N°6 (30 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l ai mis a l arriere de ma smart



Ça doit être gênant quand même, cette lunette arrière complètement recouverte non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2005)

Fusion 
1/ autocollant ca prend 2 ailes, ca ne décollera pas pour autant.
2/ Sujet déjà évoqué


----------



## lumai (30 Avril 2005)

Haaa ! 

Plus d'autocolant dans la liste des sujets !


----------



## BooBoo (30 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Fusion
> 1/ autocollant ca prend 2 ailes, ca ne décollera pas pour autant.
> 2/ Sujet déjà évoqué



jusque là, je trouvais ce forum bon esprit...
mais fusionner une nouvelle discussion avec autre autre de plus d'un an juste parce qu'elle sont à peu près sur le même sujet et un point disco rouge pour une faute d'orthographe, je trouve ca un peu limite.
Enfin bon, je dis ca, je ne suis qu'un petit nouveau avec même pas 100 messages...


----------



## I-bouk (10 Mai 2005)

Bon bein voilà ce que j'en n'ai fait









bien content ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Elle est bien ta plaque contre les radars automatiques qui flashent par l'arrière !!!


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien ta plaque contre les radars automatiques qui flashent par l'arrière !!!




Font les mêmee pour les motos


----------



## I-bouk (10 Mai 2005)

Je peut vous en faire une, et je vous l'envoi ! bien sur payement d'avance ! prix 130¤ ....

Mais la livraison et gratuite..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Je peut vous en faire une, et je vous l'envoi ! bien sur payement d'avance ! prix 130¤ ....
> 
> Mais la livraison et gratuite..


Y a pas de prix spéciaux pour les membres de macgé et les étudiants ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mai 2005)

J'ai une pille d'autocollants Apple que je colle plein tout : sur la boite de mon saxophone, sur ma farde a dessin... Partout partout partout partout :rateau: :casse: 

On en aura jamais assez !



:love:


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

J'ai actuellement 96 feuilles de deux autocollants Apple + 4 autocollants multicolores que je garde pécieusement :rateau:

Vous avez dit geek ? :love:

Je les réserve pour les coller à des endroits qui en valent la peine, comme par exemple sur ma titine ou mon scooter :love:

Allez, hop une petite photo, prise juste le départ pour l'AES Suisse 2005, en mars dernier   






Ne faites pas attention à la propreté de la voiture


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ne faites pas attention à la propreté de la voiture



BEURK !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai actuellement 96 feuilles de deux autocollants Apple + 4 autocollants multicolores que je garde pécieusement :rateau:



Tu les a eu où tous ces autocollants ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu les a eu où tous ces autocollants ?


  Il a fait un casse dans l'usine qui les produisait   :affraid:


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu les a eu où tous ces autocollants ?



Bah il les décolle de vos voitures pardi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

ou pire , il les imprime lui même pour faire style


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

Non, pas du tout 

Ils viennent tous de macs neufs. Je les ai moi-même sortis des pochettes de documentation :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Août 2005)

lol moi il y'en a un qui trone sur mon DD externe LaCie... trop la classe... un autre sur un de mes skis 

Sinon rien sur l'auto... (y a qu'un chtit autocollant Volcom  )


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

moi j'en ai un a côté du miroir de mon par-soleil dans la voiture, et 1 sur le dossier de ma chaise de bureau


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> lol moi il y'en a un qui trone sur mon DD externe LaCie... trop la classe...


Pareil.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> lol moi il y'en a un qui trone sur mon DD externe LaCie... trop la classe... un autre sur un de mes skis
> 
> Sinon rien sur l'auto... (y a qu'un chtit autocollant Volcom  )




et rien dans le caddie ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Août 2005)

Naaaaaaaaa d'ailleurs ca me fait penser que je dois en chopper un pour une course 

Et puis entre nous comment tu fais pour coller un autocollant sur une grille ??!? 

Il reste tjs le siège bebe si jamais


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

Moi, j'en ai collé une ici:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

j'y crois pas mais vriaiment pas et pourtant !!!!!!!     

bioman rentre , va laver la voiture 
(il faut bien qu'elle soit propres, demain on va passer sur des routes suisse   )
il me fais descendre et me dis 

" alors heureuse?"      

moi ne voyant rien 

"ben elle est bien plus propre"  :rateau: 

lui 

"pffffffffff , jamais contente ces femmes , j'ai mis l'autocollant de ta pomme cherie et tu le vois meme pas " :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------

